# PS5 Hackable Models FW 4.03 and below



## Roster (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi All,

If anyone has a Playstation 5 with firmware 4.03 or below, can you let me know the model number here so people can locate one when they become available. Its worth building a list as we have for PS4, Switch and other hacked consoles. Thanks.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 18, 2022)

lol you be lucky to get a ps5


----------



## Roster (Jan 18, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> lol you be lucky to get a ps5


I actually bought one today through Stock Alerts. PS5  is becoming more available as supply chains ease. So lets get a list started of hackable PS5 models. People have these consoles already.


----------



## ImSoHandsome (Jan 18, 2022)

Roster said:


> I actually bought one today through Stock Alerts. PS5  is becoming more available as supply chains ease. So lets get a list started of hackable PS5 models. People have these consoles already.


whats your model number?


----------



## Roster (Jan 18, 2022)

ImSoHandsome said:


> whats your model number?


I haven't received it yet. Will post it once I receive it. Like I said above it was bought today.


----------



## schatzi24 (Jan 18, 2022)

I have a PS4 from Amazon Italy CFi-1116A Firmware 4.00 bought on 1. December 2021 (-:


----------



## Stone_Wings (Jan 18, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> lol you be lucky to get a ps5


Jesus fucking Christ. Will people stop with the "CANT GET A P-ESS-FYVE!!!!" bullshit? There are over 13 million people out there with a PS5. Just because you haven't been able to get one, doesn't mean no one else was able to either.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 18, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> Jesus fucking Christ. Will people stop with the "CANT GET A P-ESS-FYVE!!!!" bullshit? There are over 13 million people out there with a PS5. Just because you don't have one, doesn't mean millions of other people weren't able to.



who said I don't have one


----------



## HellaJvke (Jan 18, 2022)

I have a ps5 (before they shrunk the heat sink)
is there certain ones that are hackable?

still have ps+ and out updates enabled


----------



## AlexMCS (Jan 18, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> who said I don't have one
> 
> View attachment 294195


Nice CISCO Switches. Catalyst 29XX?


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 18, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> Nice CISCO Switches. Catalyst 29XX?



Yes sir, WS-C2960G-48TC-L


----------



## Stone_Wings (Jan 18, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> who said I don't have one
> 
> View attachment 294195
> 
> ...



OKay, so you have one. Doesn't change the fact that you posted a stupid "BUT BUT BUT PS5 HARD TO GET!!!" post.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 18, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> OKay, so you have one. Doesn't change the fact that you posted a stupid "BUT BUT BUT PS5 HARD TO GET!!!" post.



Lmao


----------



## leapingliger (Jan 19, 2022)

I would say go for a third party retailer such as Walmart, Target, Amazon, and possibly Best Buy.  From a few sources they are still shipping on 3.20 firmware.  PS Direct is shipping 4.03 and may (even already) start to be sold on 4.50 firmware.


----------



## Viri (Jan 19, 2022)

leapingliger said:


> I would say go for a third party retailer such as Walmart, Target, Amazon, and possibly Best Buy.  From a few sources they are still shipping on 3.20 firmware.  PS Direct is shipping 4.03 and may (even already) start to be sold on 4.50 firmware.


If you actually found a PS5 in stock, it's not like you'll have a whole lot of choice...


----------



## G33ksquad (Jan 19, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> who said I don't have one
> 
> View attachment 294195
> 
> ...


I like the A+ study guide!


----------



## grubgrub (Jan 19, 2022)

I have a CFI-1102A on Firmware 4.00. Bought in November 2021


----------



## Stone_Wings (Jan 19, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Lmao



Maybe if you sell that 2nd PS5, you can use the $ to help fund a tv worth using the other one on. LOL! You might want to consider throwing that Amazon Basics battery charger in the trash too, as it's well documented as being a serious fire hazard.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 19, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> Maybe if you sell that 2nd PS5, you can use the $ to help fund a tv worth using the other one on. LOL! You might want to consider throwing that Amazon Basics battery charger in the trash too, as it's well documented as being a serious fire hazard.



Sold that second PS5 few months ago, not like I really need something larger than 50 inches, not like I need money, I have money, I spent 1k on the 4TB SSD lol, and so far no issue with those battery lol.


----------



## G33ksquad (Jan 19, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Sold that second PS5 few months ago, not like I really need something larger than 50 inches, not like I need money, I have money, I spent 1k on the 4TB SSD lol, and so far no issue with those battery lol.


Wow, the Seagate 530? Or another? Also are you hiring  I only forked out enough for the 500GB 530.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 19, 2022)

G33ksquad said:


> Wow, the Seagate 530? Or another? Also are you hiring  I only forked out enough for the 500GB 530.



Yup Seagate 530 4TB


----------



## Stone_Wings (Jan 25, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Sold that second PS5 few months ago, not like I really need something larger than 50 inches, not like I need money, I have money, I spent 1k on the 4TB SSD lol, and so far no issue with those battery lol.



"So far" does not mean that it is not a serious fire hazard. Go look at the user images on Amazon alone. That thing could destroy all that nice stuff you own in an instant. A fire only takes one time. Just a heads up. Why would you not rather be safe than sorry?

Edit: I forgot to mention that Amazon refunded mine, as it was WAY overly hot to the touch on more than one occasion. I didn't even have to send it back to them. I broke it so no one else could find it and use it, then tossed it in the trash. I replaced it with the "Pro" version of the Energizer charger. Works great.  https://www.amazon.com/Energizer-Rechargeable-Auto-Safety-Over-charge-Protection/dp/B00IM3P8GS


----------



## konamicode89 (Jan 29, 2022)

I still have mine in the box from Black Friday (a week or two after launch date?) 

is this hackable?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 29, 2022)

konamicode89 said:


> I still have mine in the box from Black Friday (a week or two after launch date?)
> 
> is this hackable?


all new ps5s are likely below 4.03.


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (Jan 29, 2022)

konamicode89 said:


> I still have mine in the box from Black Friday (a week or two after launch date?)
> 
> is this hackable?


More than likely yes. The boards were actually made as far back as June/July 2021. At least mine is. - My primary is a day 1 which is up to date and this one is just sat waiting for the day. - The user land part is released, just got to wait for the kernel exploit..


----------



## Clutz450 (Apr 23, 2022)

I know this thread is a few months old but it's seems like the best place for me to mention this (and I didn't want to start a brand new thread).  Just wanted to mention that I was able to buy a PS5 from Walmart 3 days ago and just got it today and the firmware that was on it was 4.03.  So the allegedly hackable firmware is still being shipped with new consoles being bought now.  Hope this helps anyone out trying to get their hands on a 4.03 console.  Good luck out there.


----------



## G33ksquad (Apr 26, 2022)

Clutz450 said:


> I know this thread is a few months old but it's seems like the best place for me to mention this (and I didn't want to start a brand new thread).  Just wanted to mention that I was able to buy a PS5 from Walmart 3 days ago and just got it today and the firmware that was on it was 4.03.  So the allegedly hackable firmware is still being shipped with new consoles being bought now.  Hope this helps anyone out trying to get their hands on a 4.03 console.  Good luck out there.


I’ll check my Walmart CFI-115A today and see the firmware as well.


----------



## fout21 (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm done with the PayStation with them blocking PSN subscriptions because they want to make a few extra bucks on PS Now. My PayStation 5 is going offline until it can be hacked.


----------



## HellaJvke (May 1, 2022)

fout21 said:


> I'm done with the PayStation with them blocking PSN subscriptions because they want to make a few extra bucks on PS Now. My PayStation 5 is going offline until it can be hacked.


what do you mean by blocking PSN subscriptions?
are you talking about the upcoming changes


----------



## RyoX9 (May 1, 2022)

My ps5 is on 4.03 , is it worth waiting or should i update and share accounts for cheap.


----------



## KiiWii (May 1, 2022)

RyoX9 said:


> My ps5 is on 4.03 , is it worth waiting or should i update and share accounts for cheap.


Wait it out…


----------



## JonJaded (May 1, 2022)

Is there no database/serial checker like with the switch scene?


----------



## HellaJvke (May 2, 2022)

JonJaded said:


> Is there no database/serial checker like with the switch scene?


theres basically no exploit available to the public yet so not much you can do even with a low firmware


----------



## JonJaded (May 2, 2022)

HellaJvke said:


> theres basically no exploit available to the public yet so not much you can do even with a low firmware


RIght, I'm aware, but I also know of vulnerable firmwares such as 4.03. That's the only reason because I have a new PS5 still in its box and was wondering if its exploitable.


----------



## Clutz450 (May 2, 2022)

JonJaded said:


> RIght, I'm aware, but I also know of vulnerable firmwares such as 4.03. That's the only reason because I have a new PS5 still in its box and was wondering if its exploitable.


Here is an article showing that the PS5 is exploitable and at the time of that post was on the latest firmware.

https://wololo.net/2021/11/08/ps5-k...gs-menu-on-retail-console-no-plan-to-release/

And then another post talking about the current status of a PS5 jailbreak.

https://wololo.net/2022/04/12/ps5-jailbreak-the-status-in-2022-2/

But in conclusion, this is what they have to say,  "There are some rays of hope for those of us on firmware 4.03 or below, and in particular people can play (and dig for kernel exploits) with the ROP toolchain, but at the moment this all looks very thin. There is certainly no indication of a kernel exploit release any time soon."

Me personally, I already have an up to date PS5 and now that I have a PS5 on 4.03 that i bought from Wal-mart, I am just going to keep it in the box in the hopes that one day the exploit gets released or that someone else discovers and releases it knowing that that could be years down the road.  Again, this is just what I am doing and have no other insights other than what I've read online.  Hope this helps.


----------



## schatzi24 (May 2, 2022)

Don't think this year came a JB for PS5.
Cturt and theflow0 don't disclose anymore and the PlayStation Scene is dying


----------



## viper3344 (May 4, 2022)

Seeing as they just release the VRR update, I just caved and updated.  Pretty pointless to be on 4.03 even if it is hackable.  They would need to hack a higher firmware anyway to backport the games.


----------



## Clutz450 (May 4, 2022)

G33ksquad said:


> I’ll check my Walmart CFI-115A today and see the firmware as well.


Just curious if you ever checked what firmware your new PS5 shipped with?


----------



## G33ksquad (May 5, 2022)

Clutz450 said:


> Just curious if you ever checked what firmware your new PS5 shipped with?


I purchased it in March from Walmart, it is surprisingly 4.50.


----------



## Clutz450 (May 5, 2022)

G33ksquad said:


> I purchased it in March from Walmart, it is surprisingly 4.50.


Wow.  I guess I just got really lucky.


----------



## Borgman2018 (May 18, 2022)

ImSoHandsome said:


> whats your model number?


Mine is the first model (the one with the heavy radiator), but since it's my only console I keep it updated, I don't think it's hackable (is it?)


----------



## godreborn (May 18, 2022)

Borgman2018 said:


> Mine is the first model (the one with the heavy radiator), but since it's my only console I keep it updated, I don't think it's hackable (is it?)


None are hackable at present, at least not where you can actually do anything.


----------



## schatzi24 (May 26, 2022)

A lot of keys released for PS5 4.03.
Are this entry points for debug settings?
We have a kernel exploit also and a webkit,hope this is enough.


----------



## godreborn (May 26, 2022)

schatzi24 said:


> A lot of keys released for PS5 4.03.
> Are this entry points for debug settings?
> We have a kernel exploit also and a webkit,hope this is enough.


there's some sort of third component.  I don't think you'll really have access to that many new games considering not all ps4 keys are present on 4.03.  the only ps5 only game I have is ratchet and clank too, so there's not a whole lot of games that are ps5 exclusive unfortunately.


----------



## seany1990 (May 26, 2022)

Running ps4 library on ps5 will still be worth it for the huge performance increase regardless of current 4.03 ps5 exclusive library


----------



## qamartheone (May 29, 2022)

what do ya guys think..will ps4 ragnarok be playable on 4.03  ?


----------



## JonJaded (May 29, 2022)

qamartheone said:


> what do ya guys think..will ps4 ragnarok be playable on 4.03  ?


Nope. It'll likely be signed with latest keys. But I don't think we should turn this thread into a speculation thread. I like the discussion going on.


----------



## godreborn (May 31, 2022)

seany1990 said:


> Running ps4 library on ps5 will still be worth it for the huge performance increase regardless of current 4.03 ps5 exclusive library


not really.  ps4 games don't seem to run any better, because they're not designed to.  you'll still have long load times even if on the internal ssd.


----------



## tglaria (Jun 2, 2022)

schatzi24 said:


> A lot of keys released for PS5 4.03.
> Are this entry points for debug settings?
> We have a kernel exploit also and a webkit,hope this is enough.


What do you mean by "we".
AFAIK there's no public kernel exploit so far.


----------



## schatzi24 (Jun 2, 2022)

I mean Kernel Heap Overflow.
This is not a kernel exploit?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 2, 2022)

schatzi24 said:


> I mean Kernel Heap Overflow.
> This is not a kernel exploit?


there's a third component according to the hackers, which could take a long time to get.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 2, 2022)

schatzi24 said:


> I mean Kernel Heap Overflow.
> This is not a kernel exploit?


The PS5 got layers of security sadly. It's not as easy as the PS4


----------



## tglaria (Jun 2, 2022)

schatzi24 said:


> I mean Kernel Heap Overflow.
> This is not a kernel exploit?


That's a vulnerability, not necessarily exploitable.
So no, not yet.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm not too interested in this, and it's mostly cloud saving as the reason.  though, trophies to a lesser extent.  after my first switch died, and I lost all saves, I vowed never to let that happen again.  that is the main reason I'm a psn+ and nso subscriber, though some of the added benefits are nice as well.  I have to protect my saves though.


----------



## schatzi24 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## rantex92 (Jun 10, 2022)

schatzi24 said:


>



nice *insert final fantasy victory theme here

 especially the second picture ^^


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 10, 2022)

I know this is a big deal for some, but we'll probably see newer firmwares hackable too like PS4 has (5.05, 6.72, 7.02, 7.55, 9.00). I wonder when/if 9.03 will become hackable as well (games were ported from it so...).


----------



## JonJaded (Jun 10, 2022)

Tweet summary of the PS5 exploit displayed at Hardware IO





Targets FW *< 9.50 for PS4* and FW *< 5.00 for PS5*. This exploit likely works on the _PS3 _as well, but hasn't been fully looked into.


----------



## MariArch (Jun 10, 2022)

JonJaded said:


> Tweet summary of the PS5 exploit displayed at Hardware IO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will this be released soon? or.. they just showing us for shits and giggles?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 10, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Will this be released soon? or.. they just showing us for shits and giggles?


Theres never a release date on exploits. We can get them anytime of the year or years if its patched via Bounty, which the Flow has already successfully done. Now its just a waiting game.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 10, 2022)

https://hackerone.com/reports/1379975

This is probably the part ya'll care about 


> [HIGH][PS4] [PS5] Vulnerability 5
> The UDF driver https://github.com/williamdevries/UDF is used on the PS4 and PS5 which contains a buffer overflow. An attacker can make the size inf_len larger than sector_size (the assumption of internal allocation is that the data is smaller than the sector size) and cause an overflow with memcpy().
> ...
> Impact
> With these vulnerabilities, it is possible to ship pirated games on bluray discs. That is possible even without a kernel exploit as we have JIT capabilities.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 10, 2022)

Sony must be worried to say the least.


----------



## JonJaded (Jun 10, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Will this be released soon? or.. they just showing us for shits and giggles?


Now what needs to be done is a way of shipping the exploit in a package. Chances are it's pretty jank at the moment.

This exploit has Kernal R/W but a lot more goes into than just that.

EDIT: The exploit has been disclosed since Oct 2021, and flow has already gotten their bag from it. At the end of the day though, it's up to him to release it, or let someone release it (because it's disclosed.)


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 10, 2022)

i doubt thefl0w himself will release it,like how he was treated by the scene in past.


----------



## JonJaded (Jun 10, 2022)

Sora Takihawa said:


> i doubt thefl0w himself will release it,like how he was treated by the scene in past.


Yeah I edited "let someone else release it" in my last post. It's fully disclosed, so it shouldn't be terribly hard for someone to atleast implement it.


----------



## Tere Valentin (Jun 11, 2022)

So to my understanding, a BD burner is required to buy along with the BD-RE discs.

If I managed to get a BD burner/Bluray player combo device, I asume it still cant be used on the digital ps5 to write/play games from it while its plugged into ps5-digital.
I have 2 PS5s. One disc ver for gaming, one digital ver for jailbreak. 

I plan on selling the digital ver if BD writing/playing combo mentioned above doesnt work. Then get myself a sealed ps5 disc ver from a reliable source.

What I wanna know is, is a BD burner still needed while owning a sealed disc-ver-ps5?


----------



## JonJaded (Jun 11, 2022)

Tere Valentin said:


> What I wanna know is, is a BD burner still needed while owning a sealed disc-ver-ps5?


Yes, essentially, you're writing the games to the disc. Thats the reason why it's required.


----------



## Tere Valentin (Jun 12, 2022)

JonJaded said:


> Yes, essentially, you're writing the games to the disc. Thats the reason why it's required.


Understandable. Thanks for the clarification.

Another question. Anyone by chance know what Firmware the Horizon Forbidden West console bundle (USA ver) has out of the box?


----------



## JonJaded (Jun 12, 2022)

Tere Valentin said:


> Understandable. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Another question. Anyone by chance know what Firmware the Horizon Forbidden West console bundle (USA ver) has out of the box?



I really don't want to turn this into a speculation thread but for Horizon, the base FW for the PS5 edition to play it is 4.50.
According to the following reddit post, if you got it from a recent PS Direct its 4.50... But some of them are coming with 5.00.


----------



## schatzi24 (Jun 12, 2022)

I play Forbidden West on PS5 4.03 with PS4 original disc


----------



## JonJaded (Jun 12, 2022)

schatzi24 said:


> I play Forbidden West on PS5 4.03 with PS4 original disc


Yeah PS4 edition uses the older keys.


----------



## ImSoHandsome (Jun 12, 2022)

schatzi24 said:


> I play Forbidden West on PS5 4.03 with PS4 original disc


How many fps?


----------



## schatzi24 (Jun 12, 2022)

I look next week
I have bought a Verbatim 43888 Burner for 70 Euro and 5 Verbatim 25GB BD-RE for 11 Euro


----------



## grubgrub (Jun 12, 2022)

time to find ps5  :'(


----------



## grubgrub (Jun 12, 2022)

ImSoHandsome said:


> How many fps?


----------



## schatzi24 (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## smf (Jun 15, 2022)

JonJaded said:


> I really don't want to turn this into a speculation thread but for Horizon, the base FW for the PS5 edition to play it is 4.50.
> According to the following reddit post, if you got it from a recent PS Direct its 4.50... But some of them are coming with 5.00.


I got a bare CFI-1116A in the uk in April which has 4.50....
So I guess I'm outta luck (for now)


----------



## wiremajik (Jun 15, 2022)

I have about 10 Verbatim 25gb discs left from like 5-10 years ago, wonder if they are still good. been sitting in a spindle. wonder if 50gb discs will be needed. time to dig out my blue ray burner!


----------



## Newhouse-Estates (Jun 16, 2022)

Great video by modded warfare about numbers on the boxed as best ones to grab.


----------



## schatzi24 (Jun 16, 2022)

https://wololo.net/2022/06/16/ps4-blu-ray-hack-sleirsgoevy-releases-bd-jb-implementation/


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Jun 16, 2022)

i bought ps5 yesterday and the system shows 4.51 is this version hackable?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 16, 2022)

no, the cut off was 4.50.  however, there's no kernel exploit for it, so you can't really do much.


----------



## qamartheone (Jun 16, 2022)

i think that bd exploit works till 4.51,it was patched from 5.xx in ps5


----------



## godreborn (Jun 16, 2022)

qamartheone said:


> i think that bd exploit works till 4.51,it was patched from 5.xx in ps5


it mentions before 4.50, so I guess 4.03 still.  though, the flow0 said it would only really be useful on the ps4 anyway due to new security on the ps5.


----------



## qamartheone (Jun 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it mentions before 4.50, so I guess 4.03 still.  though, the flow0 said it would only really be useful on the ps4 anyway due to new security on the ps5.


no man,4.03 is for kernel access while 4.50/4.51 supports bd-jb that is completely different from the kind of exploit that will be available for 4.03,hence 4.03 ps5 are more in-value now compared to that of 4.50/4.51,while 5.xx has no sorta exploit whatsoever.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 16, 2022)

like I said, it says it was patched on 4.50.  plus, the flow said it was a proof of concept.  nothing can really be done with it due to ram issues, and there's also no kernel exploit for it.  people jumped the gun, and still people don't read his twitter posts and think that they need to buy a ps5 right away.  nothing can be done with it in the way that they think.  it was just an experiment.


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Jun 16, 2022)

so BD exploit can only read a clone ps5 disc, or you need exploit disc to obtain Root so you can play any games stored on the ps5


----------



## godreborn (Jun 16, 2022)

not sure, but the ps5 will not read ps5 games from the disc.  it has to copy them to the nvme drive first.  ps5 games are only loadable from the internal drive, not external or bd, and you only have about 670GBs to work with stock.  if you copy the games to external for storage, you must copy them back before inserting the ps5 disc or it will try copying again.  if you want to expand internal, it's about $700-$1,000 for 4TBs, can just imagine 8TBs if they even exist.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 16, 2022)

btw, just like the ps4, 8TBs is the limit for internal and external on the ps5.  I guess you could use multiple drives for ps4 games, but you're very limited with ps5 ones.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 16, 2022)

you will have to have the disc in when using one of these games for verification, at least that's the way it works officially.  you can hear the disc spinning whenever you come back from rest mode, it spins for about 20 seconds to verify the game, then the system is quiet.  this is only with bd games.  I'm not sure if the license for these discs is even stored on the console, so ps5 piracy is going to be much more of a pita than the ps4, for these reasons.


----------



## rantex92 (Jun 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you will have to have the disc in when using one of these games for verification, at least that's the way it works officially.  you can hear the disc spinning whenever you come back from rest mode, it spins for about 20 seconds to verify the game, then the system is quiet.  this is only with bd games.  I'm not sure if the license for these discs is even stored on the console, so ps5 piracy is going to be much more of a pita than the ps4, for these reasons.


just let me add that even with  a jb for 4.03   or even a  jb for 4.50/4,51  there arent many ps5 games that you can play 

But atleast we have now some movement in the scene


----------



## godreborn (Jun 16, 2022)

rantex92 said:


> just let me add that even with  a jb for 4.03   or even a  jb for 4.50/4,51  there arent many ps5 games that you can play
> 
> But atleast we have now some movement in the scene


the only ps5 only game I own is ratchet and clank.  all others are on the ps4 as well, and I only bought the ps5 versions for instant load times.  I had to delete every copy I made of my games, except for those I was playing at that time, since I ran out of space, and being a psn+ member means more ps5 games to download.  fyi, for anyone who doesn't know, you can make the external be default for ps4 games, but you have no option like that for ps5 games.  external is only for storage.  I had my games copied, then on external, but when I popped in a disc, in this case king of fighters xv, it tried copying it again.  not to risk corruption of some kind, I let it copy completely.  after that happened, it seemed a waste to store games on an external drive, because I would be likely to forget, and copying from the disk instead of the disc isn't likely to save you much time.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 16, 2022)

btw, the trophy situation with the ps4 and 5 is a mess.  someone made a chart of several games (far from complete).  some ps4 trophies are separate from ps5, so if you're a trophy person, you could theoretically play a game twice, some ps4 games transfer to ps5, some ps5 to ps4, some only transfer one way, some both ways.  it's like wtf, sony!?  it's a total disaster.  lol


----------



## rantex92 (Jun 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> the only ps5 only game I own is ratchet and clank.  all others are on the ps4 as well, and I only bought the ps5 versions for instant load times.  I had to delete every copy I made of my games, except for those I was playing at that time, since I ran out of space, and being a psn+ member means more ps5 games to download.  fyi, for anyone who doesn't know, you can make the external be default for ps4 games, but you have no option like that for ps5 games.  external is only for storage.  I had my games copied, then on external, but when I popped in a disc, in this case king of fighters xv, it tried copying it again.  not to risk corruption of some kind, I let it copy completely.  after that happened, it seemed a waste to store games on an external drive, because I would be likely to forget, and copying from the disk instead of the disc isn't likely to save you much time.


thanks thats good info  and yeah ps5 games on external storage is a waste of space  but for ps4 games its perfect  



godreborn said:


> btw, the trophy situation with the ps4 and 5 is a mess.  someone made a chart of several games (far from complete).  some ps4 trophies are separate from ps5, so if you're a trophy person, you could theoretically play a game twice, some ps4 games transfer to ps5, some ps5 to ps4, some only transfer one way, some both ways.  it's like wtf, sony!?  it's a total disaster.  lol


yeah this gen sony effed up hard  ....its like ps3 launchdays all over again  idk why sony destroys their reputation wich they had rebuild with the ps4 after ps3 downfall  but my guess ....MONEY 

maybe sony is haunted the uneven numbered consoles are cursed


----------



## godreborn (Jun 16, 2022)

not sure.  the series x also doesn't allow series x games to be played off external.  I think this gen is about speed rather than graphics or fps.  I don't even have a tv capable of any of this next gen stuff aside from the near instant load times.  I think ratchet and clank has no load times while tales of arise has maybe two seconds when switching maps or something.  I have about 10 ps5 games, but those are the only two I've played.  I spend much of my time here rather than actually playing games.  not going to be in the ps5 scene, won't quit, but I'll get out by lack of knowledge.  when I was in the ps3 and 4 scenes, I played almost no games.  I beat one game on both consoles combined.  once I exploited the ps4, for example, I stopped playing games entirely.  I figured if I were to be a part of a new scene the same thing would happen.  I was just thinking that I feel very behind with this trophy/achievement system.  I platinum'd tales of arise, so that's one game, and I only have a gamerscore of 70 on the series x.  it's very pathetic, almost like I don't play games.  it took me since Sept. of 2019 to get to act 2 of dragon quest xi or that's 52 hours iirc from my game save.  that's just sad.


----------



## rantex92 (Jun 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> not sure.  the series x also doesn't allow series x games to be played off external.  I think this gen is about speed rather than graphics or fps.  I don't even have a tv capable of any of this next gen stuff aside from the near instant load times.  I think ratchet and clank has no load times while tales of arise has maybe two seconds when switching maps or something.  I have about 10 ps5 games, but those are the only two I've played.  I spend much of my time here rather than actually playing games.  not going to be in the ps5 scene, won't quit, but I'll get out by lack of knowledge.  when I was in the ps3 and 4 scenes, I played almost no games.  I beat one game on both consoles combined.  once I exploited the ps4, for example, I stopped playing games entirely.  I figured if I were to be a part of a new scene the same thing would happen.  I was just thinking that I feel very behind with this trophy/achievement system.  I platinum'd tales of arise, so that's one game, and I only have a gamerscore of 70 on the series x.  it's very pathetic, almost like I don't play games.  it took me since Sept. of 2019 to get to act 2 of dragon quest xi or that's 52 hours iirc from my game save.  that's just sad.


yeah the reason are the ssd´s in those systems even tho  theres proof that some new gen games doesnt utilise the full speed of the ssd´s so they theoreticaly  would run even on hdd 

i know exactly what you went through  for me it was the win xp days  most of the time i had to fix some pcs for friends or for my school but those times are also that times where you gain more experience on the "dev" side of things  nowadays i try to keep the balance 

and for the ps5 scene i will wait and watch how it progresses  over time and maybe at the end of life i will buy another ps5 for jb but at the moment im not even interessted  

for me i dont care about trophys and archievements  in generel  i mean back in the old days we didnt had them and now its just a digital dick measuring contest 

about the tv situation  i was lucky i could "hack" my samsung tv  to accept 8k  and dsr resolutions but only when im using it with my pc  

and couldnt it be just our age ? i mean  i could observe that the older i get ,the less i play videogames 
i have still sealed copys of the last 3 assasinscreed games  but i never find the time or even the desire to play them same for those new spiderman games  

the only thing is my pile of shame grows bigger and bigger and instead of playing those new games i went back to the old classic games that i played  too many times


----------



## godreborn (Jun 16, 2022)

rantex92 said:


> yeah the reason are the ssd´s in those systems even tho  theres proof that some new gen games doesnt utilise the full speed of the ssd´s so they theoreticaly  would run even on hdd
> 
> i know exactly what you went through  for me it was the win xp days  most of the time i had to fix some pcs for friends or for my school but those times are also that times where you gain more experience on the "dev" side of things  nowadays i try to keep the balance
> 
> ...


I'm actually playing dkc returns right now.  I've been playing the game for years in hopes I can beat the whole thing without dying.  it's never happened.  that's all kong letters, all stages.  I just finally tried the last boss and the golden temple or 9-1.  I go back to the dkc games, because I love them so much.  they allow me to relax.  I am getting old though, will be 41 this Sunday.  however, I don't think that's the reason I play less games.  it's that when hacking a console, I become interested in how the system works.  I, of course, don't have dev-level knowledge, but I try my best with my own skills.  that's one thing I take away from the scenes, it's that I've learned some good skills like hex editing and making changes to code/compiling.  I'm not a dev though.  some of the more funky things people ask me to do, I have no idea what I'm doing.  lol  I can compile a lot, and I mean A LOT, of things after building up my devkitpro stuff.  I plan to take that with me to my next laptop, though this isn't even one years old, I don't think anyway.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jun 16, 2022)

why would it even matter, there isnt even game backups for it yet right?


----------



## smf (Jun 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> and there's also no kernel exploit for it.  people jumped the gun,


I thought there was a kernel exploit that was patched in 4.50, not public but probably soon. 

Though I'm hoping that 4.50 gets some nice exploits in the next year, my ps5 isn't going to get updated any time soon.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 16, 2022)

smf said:


> I thought there was a kernel exploit that was patched in 4.50, not public but probably soon.
> 
> Though I'm hoping that 4.50 gets some nice exploits in the next year, my ps5 isn't going to get updated any time soon.


not sure about a private exploit, but theflow0 said there was no kernel exploit.  according to several devs and hackers, the ps5 is much more difficult to hack, because it now takes three components instead of the ps4's two.  I don't know much about the ps5's security myself though.  the ps4 uses a processor called SAMU, which iirc, stands for secure assets management unit.  that's the security processor that we have to have do almost everything for us.


----------



## smf (Jun 16, 2022)

godreborn said:


> private exploit, but theflow0 said there was no kernel exploit.


Well potentially this one https://hackerone.com/reports/1350653, supposedly fixed in PS5 4.50. Though I'm not sure what you could actually do with it.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 16, 2022)

People should really go for the CFI-10XXA model, that is the earlier model, CFI-11XXA model are the one that is being shipped nowadays, so far all the one I scored are CFI-1115A, with no manufacture date on them. In Japan there is now CFI-12XXA


----------



## rantex92 (Jun 17, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> why would it even matter, there isnt even game backups for it yet right?


there are out there  just  look at xrel  BUT dont ask me how they dump the ps5 games


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Jun 17, 2022)

Running linux on ps5?
and we can run any emulation that are available on linux, not to mention steam


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jun 18, 2022)

rantex92 said:


> there are out there  just  look at xrel  BUT dont ask me how they dump the ps5 games



well i updated anyway so im boned for now anyway


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jun 18, 2022)

maybe one day theyll hack the next firmware and i can get lucky but, in the mean time oh well.


----------



## rantex92 (Jun 18, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> maybe one day theyll hack the next firmware and i can get lucky but, in the mean time oh well.


same here BUT theres also no need to jump the gun on it since the scene is non existed at the time + there wouldnt be much ps5 games to play  with 4.03 or even 4.50-4.51 full jb


----------



## qamartheone (Jun 18, 2022)

rantex92 said:


> same here BUT theres also no need to jump the gun on it since the scene is non existed at the time + there wouldnt be much ps5 games to play  with 4.03 or even 4.50-4.51 full jb


hey rantex,for someone whos on 1.xx ps5 what fw u suggest updating to so that one can atleast play some offline disc games till an exploit arrives


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jun 18, 2022)

rantex92 said:


> same here BUT theres also no need to jump the gun on it since the scene is non existed at the time + there wouldnt be much ps5 games to play  with 4.03 or even 4.50-4.51 full jb



all very true, doesnt hurt to be careful though


----------



## wolferine (Jun 18, 2022)

i've ps5 on 4.50,,,,,if want test  jb-br, exist a iso with only "hello world" ?' i've see only for ps4 test..


----------



## ImSoHandsome (Jun 19, 2022)

Should I update to 4.51?


----------



## rantex92 (Jun 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I'm actually playing dkc returns right now.  I've been playing the game for years in hopes I can beat the whole thing without dying.  it's never happened.  that's all kong letters, all stages.  I just finally tried the last boss and the golden temple or 9-1.  I go back to the dkc games, because I love them so much.  they allow me to relax.  I am getting old though, will be 41 this Sunday.  however, I don't think that's the reason I play less games.  it's that when hacking a console, I become interested in how the system works.  I, of course, don't have dev-level knowledge, but I try my best with my own skills.  that's one thing I take away from the scenes, it's that I've learned some good skills like hex editing and making changes to code/compiling.  I'm not a dev though.  some of the more funky things people ask me to do, I have no idea what I'm doing.  lol  I can compile a lot, and I mean A LOT, of things after building up my devkitpro stuff.  I plan to take that with me to my next laptop, though this isn't even one years old, I don't think anyway.


Happy Birthday bro  much love from germany  and if theres ever something you need help just ask ^^


----------



## rantex92 (Jun 19, 2022)

qamartheone said:


> hey rantex,for someone whos on 1.xx ps5 what fw u suggest updating to so that one can atleast play some offline disc games till an exploit arrives


just to be safe  dont update past 4.03


----------



## rantex92 (Jun 19, 2022)

ImSoHandsome said:


> Should I update to 4.51?


nope would advise stay under 4.51 better stay on 4.03


----------



## qamartheone (Jun 19, 2022)

ImSoHandsome said:


> Should I update to 4.51?


whats your current fw?


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Jun 19, 2022)

qamartheone said:


> whats your current fw?


4.51 want to trade with me i need 4.03 version


----------



## qamartheone (Jun 19, 2022)

KuntilanakMerah said:


> 4.51 want to trade with me i need 4.03 version


where u from


----------



## MariArch (Jun 19, 2022)

Wait so if I'm 4.51 I'm screwed? . Sad


----------



## godreborn (Jun 19, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Wait so if I'm 4.51 I'm screwed? . Sad


not exactly.  there's still no public exploit for the ps5.  you might be able to try the bd attack, but you can't really do anything with it, if it even works.  if you want an exploit, it is best to stay as low as possible, but then you could be sitting on the system for years.


----------



## qamartheone (Jun 19, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Wait so if I'm 4.51 I'm screwed? . Sad


screwed for a while i guess..4.50/4.51 has bd-jb exploit while 4.03 has full blown jb tho in private.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 19, 2022)

qamartheone said:


> screwed for a while i guess..4.50/4.51 has bd-jb exploit while 4.03 has full blown jb tho in private.


how do you know there's a full exploit in private?


----------



## JonJaded (Jun 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> how do you know there's a full exploit in private?



Flow achieved dev mode on a retail system a LONG time ago. But I don't think there was a kernal exploit to apply those patches that do the stuff we really want (non-piracy related stuff.) 

For that exploit specifically, I know he said he doesn't plan to disclose it. (following tweet)


----------



## godreborn (Jun 19, 2022)

it doesn't specify the firmware though.


----------



## qamartheone (Jun 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it doesn't specify the firmware though.


look carefully,he posted it via built-in ps5share functionality for which u gotta be on latest fw,going by which the time he posted was 4.03


----------



## godreborn (Jun 20, 2022)

qamartheone said:


> look carefully,he posted it via built-in ps5share functionality for which u gotta be on latest fw,going by which the time he posted was 4.03


I don't believe anything until it's released.


----------



## JonJaded (Jun 20, 2022)

qamartheone said:


> look carefully,he posted it via built-in ps5share functionality for which u gotta be on latest fw,going by which the time he posted was 4.03



We know we have (liked a private) webkit, on 4.03 so I'm hoping he just sits on the exploit for like 1-3 years until maybe even a new model drops.


----------



## th3joker (Jul 15, 2022)

Is the horizion ps5 bundle comming with 4.50+ ? I just got a invitation from amazon to buy a ps5 now. But i already have a horizion bundle i got from game stop 2 weeks ago. Debating if i really care to have a second ps5 i wont use for hacks i wont get around to using like i did with ps4.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 15, 2022)

th3joker said:


> Is the horizion ps5 bundle comming with 4.50+ ? I just got a invitation from amazon to buy a ps5 now. But i already have a horizion bundle i got from game stop 2 weeks ago. Debating if i really care to have a second ps5 i wont use for hacks i wont get around to using like i did with ps4.


I doubt it.  though, I think the game requires that firmware.  I don't know for sure.  I tried looking for ps5 console information on @KiiWii 's firmware identifier site, but it may only be for ps4 games and consoles (not sure).


----------



## R3DRE111AVER (Jul 17, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> lol you be lucky to get a ps5


just wait for em to have more ps5 only games out


----------



## JonJaded (Aug 8, 2022)

https://www.controlserial.com/

New site dropped, lets you know if your console fw will be jailbreakable!


----------

